# A question about UKC names



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Stupid question, I should know this but.
We were allowed to name our own pups. I'm staring at this registration sheet, and I see no option for a prefix.

Her parents' prefix is 'Hunter's Tree Talking'. 

Could anyone who has any experience with UKC registering tell me if I'm supposed to include her prefix on the line where the name goes, or if I put her name in there and they add the prefix?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

HollowHeaven said:


> Stupid question, I should know this but.
> We were allowed to name our own pups. I'm staring at this registration sheet, and I see no option for a prefix.
> 
> Her parents' prefix is 'Hunter's Tree Talking'.
> ...


If it is like AKC, which I assume it is, you put the prefix on the line where the name goes. The prefix is apart of The name.


----------

